# Cheap crossing Dover to Calais with P&O



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Just to start this one off (plus I've got to get me spanners back!!). We got a really good deal from P&O on line, £99 return Dover Calais for a late July to late August, for 6.75metre with up to 5 passengers (more could be booked at extra charge). Since then our friends got similar deal leaving and returning one week later for £107, they usually go with Eurotunnel so did not get the 10% previous customer discount.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

*Cheap Crossing Dover to Calais*

Handy to know they are now matching (almost) the offer Norfolk Line has had on for donks


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

i had discounted PO because i was under the impression that they were folding as a company. is it still safe to book with them :?: :?:


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Yep Dodger I did thank Norfolkline for helping to bring costs down in the origional posting on the damaged site, pointing out that I have been using P&O, and Townsend Thorenson before them, and in fact I was paying £200 to £300 return in those days! 
I only wanted to kick this section off because it's seems such a shame to have so many 0 in the end boxes and I thought that if everyone puts on what they can remember posting then hopefully we will end up with somethig approaching what we had. (besides I've got to get all my spanners back!!)
Loury777, I don't think I am worried about P&O going under, that can happen with any company these days, with only £99 at stake I'll risk it. LOL
I always go back to where I have had good service, I never worry about pinching pennies (or pounds for that matter) I have nothing but praise for all my dealings with P&O.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Just reposting the link to the daily Telegraph article on the subject
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/m....xml&sSheet=/travel/2005/04/30/ixtrvhome.html


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Thats interesting Traveller_HA5_3DOM I had not seen that before, thanks for that info.


----------



## 88828 (May 9, 2005)

*
It was Speedferries that brought about the good prices we are enjoying now thats why I am using them to cross in 2 weeks time instead of Norfolkline and P&O.

Andy.............*


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Yes Bluenose thats what the article that Traveller_HA5_3DOM posted tells us so BIG THANK YOU Speedferries.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Did you have to do anything special to get that price Paulway ? Did you book online or the phone ?

G.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

No I just booked on line, my choice of sailing times does coincide with the 'L' crossings (Litenight) anyway but they did give a discount for being a previous customer, 10% I think. Like I said our friends booked 2 to 3 weeks after us for crossings a week different to ours and still got a good price (£107).
In case you wondered I usually use Litenight crossings and appart from not having full blown meals being served, just snacks and drinks, they are no different, in my experience, to any other P&O crossing. (still have Duty Free etc.)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Have Speedferries overcome the limited height problems ?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Have Speedferries overcome the limited height problems ?


Dont thinks so.

Motorhomer


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

We are sticking with Norfolkline mainly because they do not take foot passengers nor coaches at the moment.Also no problems with height or length.Standard motorhome fare of £88 return all this year up to 7m and 9 passengers.The three brand new ferries are due in September'05 December'05 and July'06.Theyare to have separate decks for tourist and freight,and three restaurants.We rarely travel on a return crossing we have booked and they don't charge for changing.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Thats just one of the reasons that I like the P&O Litenite crossings, appart the fact that they suit my travel arrangments, they tend not to have coaches or footpassengers and are generally quieter.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I always used to travel P£O Dover/Calais, mainly for the flexibility of crossings and you could get a fairly decent price through the Caravan Club, however prices have crept up over the past few years and this year we have 'jumped ship' and gone to Norfolkline, although a longer crossing the price is great at £88 rtn with no unreasonable dimension restrictions and the option of jumping on an earlier ferry with no cost penalty. We did look at Speedferries who have great prices but they are implementing a 2mtr width limit this year (I was refused booking at 2.10 mtrs wide) which effectively cancels out all coachbuilt motorhomes. As far as i'm concerned, this is their loss and Norfolklines gain! If P&O genuinely reduce their prices to an acceptable level across the board then i'd go back to them straight away.

pj


----------

